# compounds for young archers (9 yr) that are adjustable well into an older age



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Those are all good bows for the growing archer. It may be best to base your choice off availability in your area. Find a quality bow shop to set up the bows, it helps if they carry the brand you are looking into so they are familiar with the company and the product.


----------



## OhioSkeet (Oct 1, 2013)

Two more that come to mind are the Hoyt Ruckus or the Hoyt Ignite. 
http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/details/ruckus
http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/details/ignite

I don't have any experience with those two bows, and I am far from an archery expert. 

I shot a PSE Deerhunter as my first bow, and it fit me over a growth-spurt of a foot. However, I do not believe they make that bow anymore, although used ones may be able to be found. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## g17jimmy (Jan 10, 2014)

I just got a Diamond Infinite Edge at the recommendation of a friend that has been in archery for a long time. It can be setup for an adult or youth very easily.

It's extremely flexible in draw weight(5-70#) and draw length(13-30"), as well as economical($399 MSRP). The whole setup with a dozen Beman ICS Bowhunter 340spine arrows cost less than $400 shipped to me. I can easily adjust the draw length and weight without a press. It's not a high end bow, but I'm just starting out with archery. My daughters are currently learning on a youth recurve but as they get more into archery I'll adjust the Diamond for them and get a higher end bow for myself.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

beat me to it...diamond infinite edge. We've had quite a few of them come through our shop...everyone has been extremely happy...even have some full grown adults shooting one as their primary bow--


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Diamond IE

My doll girl is shooting 24.5", 39 pounds and a 217 grain arrow = 235 FPS
Diamond rates it at 310 IBO but my REAL WORLD results show it to be a 317 Bow

It's a tack driver too.

A buddy of mine hunts with his.
It's not really a "Kids Bow"


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have sold many of the Infinite edges throughout last year. A great bow for the price and adjustability of it. Have only seen a couple come back for work, and they both had cams that got bent and torn through from the material not being as strong and reinforced as a better cam system. Other than that they are a heck of a bow.


----------



## Tiny_MN (Dec 22, 2011)

Not sure if this is quite what you're looking for. But, I bought my son a Browning Micro Midas II when he was about 9. He's 21, and still uses it to some degree. It is a little too small for him now. But, being he is stationed out of state, it's suitable for when he comes home for a couple of days.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

My brother started wih a hoyt Ruckus and loved it. He is really tall for his age and has long arms so he's moved up to a bigger competition bow but he still hunts with the Ruckus.


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

Bear outbreak!


----------



## Lance Adams (Nov 26, 2013)

Another option is a Mathews Genesis although it's not as adjustable as some of the others mentioned, it would be extremely expensive as it is an older bow not made anymore to my knowledge. It also fits a wide range of draw lengths without adjustment due to it's style of draw/pulley system.


----------

